# BORDERLANDS.GOTY.EDiTiON.PAL.XBOX360-SHiTONLYGERMAN



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2010)

Confirmed- this is a dupe of the original borderlands. No addon content here although you can still use the addon pack to get the first two.

Before going on rumour was the US version at least was bundled download codes rather than on disc, the boxart for this also indicates it as such so there might be a nuke coming up (without the extras it is just a dupe of the original borderlands).


<b>BORDERLANDS.GOTY.EDiTiON.PAL.XBOX360-SHiTONLYGERMAN</b>

Seemingly PAL only but that might not matter if you only want the extra content.

Borderlands- depending on the person you happen to be speaking to it is either the second coming of gaming or a mediocre FPS with a lot of guns. Either way it made a big dent this time last year and throughout this year extra DLC has added many hours of gameplay- the DLC met with mixed reviews on some occasions but 



There have been four DLC addons so far, a rough overview of the situation below. Those looking for more are pointed towards <a href="http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Add-on_content" target="_blank">http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Add-on_content</a>
1) The Zombie Island of Dr Ned
DLC download (JTAG only) as 
<b>Borderlands.Zombie.Island.of.Dr.Ned.DLC.XBOX360-FYK</b>
<b>Borderlands.Zombie.Island.of.Dr.Ned.PROPER.REPACK.DLC.XBOX360-FYK</b> (the repack apparently fixed a few issues some people were having)
Borderlands goes zombie mode- a campaign of sorts.

2) Mad Moxxi's underdome riot
<b>Borderlands.Mad.Moxxis.Underdome.Riot.DLC.XBOX360-FYK</b>
Borderlands arena matches- think Halo firefight type modes.

3) The secret armory of General Knoxx
<b>Borderlands.The.Secret.Armory.of.General.Knox.DLC.XBOX360-FYK</b>
A new single player "campaign"

4) Claptrap's new robot revolution.
<b>Borderlands.New.Revolution.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruck</b> although some p2p releases predate it.
Another new campaign.

Title updates
<a href="http://filetrip.net/f13188-Borderlands-TU4.html" target="_blank">http://filetrip.net/f13188-Borderlands-TU4.html</a>

The first two were released in an expansion pack back in April <b>Borderlands.Addon.Pack.XBOX360-MARVEL</b>, said disc was just an installer for two pirs files ( <a href="http://www.free60.org/STFS" target="_blank">http://www.free60.org/STFS</a> ) which could be added to the hard drive (and most importantly would work with a stock 360) as you would any other file (nowadays you can probably use the 360 "formatted" USB and XTAF if you lack the tools or patience to fiddle with the hard drive). There was no scene release of the former but you should be able to find it elsewhere or pull it from the ISO with your chosen 360 iso editor if you do not want to use a disc up.


<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/sog-bgoty-x360.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />





Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->██ █████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████
██ ██ÂÂÂÂ ██ ██ ██ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███████████████████████████████████████
██ ██ ██████ ██ ██ █████ ████████████████████████████████████████
██ ██ÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂ██ █████ ███████████████████████████████████████
██ ██████ ██ ██ ██ █████ ██████████████████████████████████████
██ ██ÂÂÂÂ ██ ██ ██ █████ █████████████████████████████████████
██ █████████████████████████████████████████████████████████
██ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
██ ▓▓▓ÂÂ ▓▓▓ ▓▓ ▓▓ ▓▓▓ ▓▓▓ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
██ ▓▓ ▓▓▓ ▓▓ÂÂ▓ ▓▓ ▓▓▓▓ ▓ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
██ ▓▓ ▓▓▓ ▓▓ ▓ÂÂ▓▓ ▓▓▓▓▓ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
██ ▓▓ ▓▓▓ ▓▓ ▓▓ ▓▓ ▓▓▓▓▓ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
██ ▓▓▓ÂÂ ▓▓▓ ▓▓ ▓▓ÂÂÂÂ▓▓ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
██ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
██ ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
██ ░░░ÂÂÂÂ░░ÂÂ ░░ÂÂ░░░ ░░░ ░░░ÂÂ ░░░ ░░ ░░░░░░░░░
██ ░░ ░░░░░░ ░░░░ ░ ░░ÂÂ░ÂÂ░░ ░░░ ░░ÂÂ░ ░░░░░░░░
██ ░░ ░░ÂÂ░░ÂÂ ░░ÂÂ░░░ ░ ░ ░░ÂÂÂÂ ░░ ░ÂÂ░░░░░░░
██ ░░ ░░░ ░░ ░░░░ ░ ░░ ░░░ ░░ ░░░ ░░ ░░ ░░░░░
██ ░░░ÂÂ ░░░ÂÂ ░░ ░ ░░ ░░░ ░░ ░░░ ░░ ░░ ░░░░
██ ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
██
██
██
██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄█████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄█████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄██████▄
██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄████████████████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄████████████████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄████████████████▄
██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄██████░░░░░░░░░░█████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄██████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄██████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██████▄
██ÂÂÂÂ▄████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████▄ÂÂÂÂ▄████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████▄ÂÂÂÂ ▄████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒████▄
██ÂÂ ███░░░░░░░░░░░████░░░░░░░░███ÂÂ███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███ÂÂ ███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▄
██ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░███░░░░░░░░░░██████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
██ ███░░░░████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░░███░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░██░░░░░░░░░░░████░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░██████░░░░░██░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░██████████░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███████████████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓█████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒█████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█████▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓███████████████▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
█ ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████████████████████████████████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███ÂÂ We Can See Dead PixelÂÂ ███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████████████████████████████████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓██████▓▓▓▓▓▓██████▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██████▒▒▒▒▒▒█████▒▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ███░░░░████████░░░░░████████░░░░███▓▓▓████████▓▓▓▓████████▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒████████▒▒▒▒███████▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂ████████▀ÂÂÂÂ▀███████▀ÂÂ ▀██████████████▀ÂÂ ▀██████▀ÂÂÂÂ▀███████████████▀ÂÂÂÂ▀██████▀ÂÂÂÂ▀████████

ÂÂ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
ÂÂ└────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
ÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄
ÂÂ █▀█▀█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄███▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ SHiTONLYGERMANÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▀█▀█
ÂÂ █████ÂÂ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ ██ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ █████
ÂÂ █▀ ▀█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀███▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPresentsÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▀ ▀█
ÂÂ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
ÂÂ└────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘


ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂNAME........: Borderlands *GOTY Edition*
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFORMAT......: PAL
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPLATFORM....: XBOX 360
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGENRE.......: Shooter
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPublisher...: Take 2 Interactive
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSOURCE......: DVD9
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLANGUAGES...: MULTi5 EN / DE / FR / ESP / IT
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSiZE........: 70 * 100
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFiLENAMES...: sog-bgoty-x360.r*
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂREL. DATE...: 22-10-2010

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂIncluded all DLCs and more ...

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhttp://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=84164

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ http://www.gamestop.de/62681_Xbox_360_Borderlands_Game_of_the_Year_Edition.aspx





ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂNOTES......: GOTY EDiTiON

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSEARCH.....: NOTHiNG TOO

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGREETS.....: ONLY iCON

ÂÂ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
ÂÂ└────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
ÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄ÂÂ ▄▄▄
ÂÂ █▀█▀█ █▀█▀█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄███▄
ÂÂ █████ █████ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ÂÂ█ÂÂ█ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂ███
ÂÂ █▀ ▀█ █▀ ▀█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓ ▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀███▀

ÂÂ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
ÂÂ└────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ XX^NFO 2o1o<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 23, 2010)

i know i may be asking the obvious 

and im just double checking

but the DLC is NOT in disc ?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We Can See Dead Pixel
> 
> SHiTONLYGERMAN
> 
> ...



the NFO states it comes in disc :/


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2010)

Apparently it is on the disc and it has not been nuked yet (I would be inclined to give it a few more hours). I mention it as SHiTONLYGERMAN have had a few nukes in the past for silly reasons (if indeed it lacks DLC this would be one of them), the boxart says codes/tokens and there have been several nukes in the past for similar reasons for other groups (looking at gears of war 2 and resident evil 5 gold).

I am dealing with crashed drives right now so I am bit lacking in space to be playing iso hacker or I would have tried it out already. I have not done the rounds of other 360 hacking sites yet but someone might be ahead of me if you fancy it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 24, 2010)

many users with the retail copy can confirm that DLC is NOT in disc 

so of course same will apply here 

in other words this is just borderlands with all the title updates and probably some glitch fixing 

guess this will get nuked then. 

such a shame really; i was really looking forward to this; its odd that gearbox hasn't taken into consideration offline gamers 

then again for those that are still interested you may still find *Borderlands.Addon.Pack.XBOX360-MARVEL* lurking around on some trackers - this comes with the first 2 DLC and IS region free; works great - just install to the 360 HDD, MU, or USB whatever your liking may be. 

lucky Jtaggers


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2010)

I still see no nuke and some of the 360 nukers are quite happy to nuke anything for the smallest possible reason (rar files undersized by less than 10 megs- nuke) usually although it has been better in recent months.

Re that addon pack you can actually pull the data from the disc (indeed others have and have put it up for download* if you search around) or an existing install and copy it to your chosen storage (I am not well versed in official 360 USB stuff but XTAF should work).

*alongside this you also have the fallout, fable (I think), oblivion and mass effect stuff- I listed a bunch in the 360 section a few days back. 
Edit: Decided to not be lazy and find the thread
http://gbatemp.net/t257712-dlc-xbla-on-non...p;#entry3166819

Not sure but you can probably get this on XBL silver free so I guess "offline" does not mean a great deal to them.


On the other hand it might be that Germany has different laws regarding DLC (I certainly have heard of odd tax applicable to things in the past in various countries) so it might be a specially pressed version. Edit: scratch that "benotigt eine internetverbindung zum herunterlanden der addon packs" from the German boxart- requires an internet connection to download addon packs.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Oct 25, 2010)

A Friend of mine acquired the GOTY and extracted the contents of the game for me.

There's no Content folder of the Image like other game DLC Installers and the Add-On Pack had. It also wasn't like Fable 2 GOTY where the DLC isn't file packages extractable off the Disc and has to be booted off the Disc to use it.

The game ran through ABGX shows up as 1000/1000 | 50 Achievements, just like the old copy Borderlands.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Rockman GFF. First post changed accordingly.


----------



## godsakes (Oct 26, 2010)

Rockman GFF said:
			
		

> A Friend of mine acquired the GOTY and extracted the contents of the game for me.
> 
> There's no Content folder of the Image like other game DLC Installers and the Add-On Pack had. It also wasn't like Fable 2 GOTY where the DLC isn't file packages extractable off the Disc and has to be booted off the Disc to use it.
> 
> The game ran through ABGX shows up as 1000/1000 | 50 Achievements, just like the old copy Borderlands.


forgive me for being thick but does that mean this release contains the extra content or not?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 26, 2010)

It is just the original borderlands with no extra content- much like gears of war 2 goty and resident evil 5 gold before it should you have purchased it you would have been given a code to download the new addons. You can still get the first two via the offline installer or download them by themselves and them however you will but this release does nothing the original borderlands disc does.


----------



## godsakes (Oct 26, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> It is just the original borderlands with no extra content- much like gears of war 2 goty and resident evil 5 gold before it should you have purchased it you would have been given a code to download the new addons. You can still get the first two via the offline installer or download them by themselves and them however you will but this release does nothing the original borderlands disc does.


cheers for the quick reply fast :-)


----------

